# Egg Cosy VI - Ode to Joy



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's Europe Day, so I thought I'd celebrate with Beethoven's 9th Symphony while I dipped my eggy soldiers!

*Flag of Europe Cosy*

*Materials:*

DK or similar weight yarn in Reflex Blue and Gold
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Stitch-holder or spare needle
Darning needle

*Tension/Guage:*

Not critical but around 22 stitches across 4"/10cms will be fine

*Abbreviations:*

*S1*: slip the next stitch on the lefthand needle to the righthand needle
*MBF*: Make Bobble Facing - On rightside (odd-numbered) rows, with gold yarn knit into the front, back and front again of the next stitch, turn. S1 knitwise, K2, turn. S1 purlwise, P2tog, pass slipped stitch over.
*MBR*: Make Bobble Reverse - On wrongside (even-numbered) rows, with gold yarn knit into the front, back and front again of the next stitch, turn. S1 purlwise, P2, turn. S1 knitwise, K2tog, pass slipped stitch over.
*SSK*: slip the next stitch from the lefthand needle to the righthand needle knitwise, do the same with next stitch, insert point of lefthand needle into the front of both stitches and knit them together
*SPO*: slip the next stitch from the lefthand needle purlwise, purl the next stitch, pass the slipped stitch over the purled stitch
*K2tog*: knit the next two stitches together
*P2tog*: purl the next two stitches together

*Instructions:*

_Back_

With Reflex Blue yarn, cast on 19 stitches using the thumb method (US = long tail).
Rows 1 and 3: P1, (K1, P1) to end
Rows 2 and 4: K1, (P1, K1) to end
Rows 5 to 20: Stocking stitch, knit odd-numbered rows and purl on even-numbered.
Row 21: S1, SSK, K13, K2tog, K1 (17sts)
Row 22: S1, SPO, P11, P2tog, P1 (15sts)
Row 23: S1, SSK, K9, K2tog, K1 (13sts)
Row 24: S1, SPO, P7, P2tog, P1 (11sts)
Row 25: S1, SSK, K5, K2tog, K1 (9sts)
Row 26: Purl
Transfer these nine stitches to a stitch-holder or spare needle and break yarn leaving about 8"/20cms for seam.

_Front

Note: Only the bobbles themselves are knitted using the gold yarn which is carried loosely across back of work twisting with the main colour every three stitches, all other stitches are knitted using blue._

With Reflex Blue yarn, cast on 19 stitches using the thumb method (US = long tail).
Rows 1 and 3: P1, (K1, P1) to end
Rows 2 and 4: K1, (P1, K1) to end
Row 5: Knit
Row 6: Purl
Row 7: K9, MBF, K9
Row 8: Purl
Row 9: K6, MBF, K5, MBF, K6
Row 10: Purl
Row 11: Knit
Row 12: P4, MBR, P9, MBR, P4
Row 13: Knit
Row 14: Purl
Row 15: K3, MBF, K11, MBF, K3
Row 16: Purl
Row 17: Knit
Row 18: P4, MBR, P9, MBR, P4
Row 19: Knit
Row 20: Purl
Row 21: S1, SSK, K3, MBF, K5, MBF, K3, K2tog, K1 (17sts)
Row 22: S1, SPO, P11, P2tog, P1 (15sts)
Row 23: S1, SSK, K4, MBF, K4, K2tog, K1 (13sts)
Row 24: S1, SPO, P7, P2tog, P1 (11sts)
Row 25: S1, SSK, K5, K2tog, K1 (9sts)
Row 26: Purl

_Join Pieces_
Hold both pieces so the right sides are facing each other, wrong sides outwards, with back nearest you. Using blue yarn from front, insert needle into leg nearest of first stitch on back, then front leg of first stitch of front and knit the two together. Do the same with the next pair of stitches. Bring loop of first stitch over second stitch on righthand needle, first stitch cast off. Continue in this way until all stitches have been cast off, run tail through final loop to secure and break yarn.

*Finishing:*

Join side seams using mattress stitch and weave in ends.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The wealth of non-knitting things one learns on this site is wondrous! Who knew there even _was_ a Flag of Europe?! Or am I just flaunting my own ignorance?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

JJ - If you are, I'm in the boat with you!. I do like the design though. Thanks for sharing the pattern Dave. Curious, just how many of these do you make in each set?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> JJ - If you are, I'm in the boat with you!. I do like the design though. Thanks for sharing the pattern Dave. Curious, just how many of these do you make in each set?


I'm Kentish first, I'n also very English and have been known to sing _Rule Britannia_ in the bath! I'm also European and embrace the European Union, although I am aware many Brits don't agree with me on this. I believe under the EU's umbrella we have the opportunity to avoid a repeat of the destruction and mass slaughter of the 1914-18 and 1939-45 conflicts, I fervently hope I am correct.

Brussels, one of the three EU seats, is one of my favourite cities and I was fortunate enough to be staying there on Europe Day a few years back. Counterintuitively, the EU Project has enabled individual regions to become more visible and shine. For me, it is a joy to see a region's banner, a national flag and The Flag of Europe flying alonside each other.

If polycentricmulticulturalism is to work, it must both unify and celebrate diversity simultaneously; we've seen the consequences of the other alternative, a repeat is too horrible to contemplate. As Oppenheimer, head of the _Manhattan Project_ which created the first atomic bomb, warned, "The peoples of this world must unite or they shall perish", I agree with him.

To answer your question as to how many of each design I make, there is no simple answer, it varies. If I like the finished article, I'll make a pair, one for myself and one for 'the lad'. Sometimes I make them for a _Breakfast Party_ to celebrate a specific event, then I make one for each attendee and invite them to keep their cosy as a memento. When I give them as gifts 'a set' is as many as there are members in the family. Sorry to be vague, but my egg cosies are whimsies, I produce them 'on a whim'.

I'm really pleased how this one turned out, I'm glad I was able to make it without resorting to stitching on plastic stars, we enjoyed our breakfast.

More designs may follow, either old ones I've made in previous years, or completely new designs I've just 'knocked up', I can however promise they'll be topical.

Glad you like the latest and hope you enjoy making one for yourself.

Dave


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am really curious now on how to make the eggs and your yummy sounding eggy soldiers. Could you share a recipe? I admire all that you do.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Dave, I think I may have to go back to my childhood and start eating 'egg in egg-cups' again, just so as I can use your egg cosies idea. I used to love eating them and always had 'soldiers' with mine too.

I think I will have a go at making some for my grandchildren. The cosies may encourage my grandchildrento eat eggs in this way. Thankyou for the pattern.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

vze2w982 said:


> I am really curious now on how to make the eggs and your yummy sounding eggy soldiers. Could you share a recipe? I admire all that you do.


Thank you for the compliment, I'm glad my little whimsies amuse, that's all I ever hope of them.

Have the pan of water boiling, prick the eggs so you pierce the air-sac, the expansion of which can cause eggs to crack during cooking. Lower them gently into the water and bring it back to a rolling boil and cook until the white has just set, this depends on how big the egg is and its initial temperature, you need to experiment.

This week America is celebrating _National Bread Week_, an excellent reason to explore local artisanal produce. Thick slices of buttered warm golden toast cut into strips are perfect for dipping into the runny yolk. Trying mixing grated radish and freshly ground black pepper into slightly butter for a real taste explosion!

Enjoy
Dave

p.s. Don't forget a boiled egg, like an omelette, will continue cooking after you remove it from the heat. Always use a cosy to ensure the eggs are still warm by the time you come to eat them, cold congealed yolks are useless for eggy soldiers!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jennyb1 said:


> Hi Dave, I think I may have to go back to my childhood and start eating 'egg in egg-cups' again, just so as I can use your egg cosies idea. I used to love eating them and always had 'soldiers' with mine too.
> 
> I think I will have a go at making some for my grandchildren. The cosies may encourage my grandchildrento eat eggs in this way. Thankyou for the pattern.
> 
> Love Jenny xxxx


Glad you like them Jenny. Breakfast is an important meal. It may simple or complex with many courses, but it should never be skipped. For me, breakfast is an event in itself, I like to start the day with a social occassion, to read the mail, to discuss plans and catch up on the world. I remember the dictum of a very wise tutor of mine, "Plan your day and work your plan", breakfast is an excellent time for planning!

Dave


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Love it my creative friend!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your little whimsies and always make sure that I click on your posts about them! Very creative and well done.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I love your little whimsies and always make sure that I click on your posts about them! Very creative and well done.


I'm glad they amuse and appreciate the compliment. Please feel free to download my patterns and make any that take your fancy to brighten your breakfast table.

I try to be quirky and original with my designs. There is a limit to how much I can do with an egg cosy, it is a functional item, but over the years I've created some fairly extreme versions. As you may have noticed, I've started numbering the releases. Some are old designs, some are new, I've never bothered to digitally record any of them before. I'm going to try to be topical, so it will be an ad hoc affair and the events I celebrate with a posting will reflect my own personal mores. Knitting and textile arts should be fun!

As a general note to all, these are my designs and I retain the rights. If anyone wants to share, send a link to your friends so they can find it.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KTDID49 said:


> Love it my creative friend!


Thanks, wait till you see what I'm currently playing with, it's even more kitsch!


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I believe under the EU's umbrella we have the opportunity to avoid a repeat of the destruction and mass slaughter of the 1914-18 and 1939-45 conflicts, I fervently hope I am correct.


Amen to that!



> I can however promise they'll be topical.


Well, here in the GOUSofA, May is National Tavern Month--a very old designation but one of my favorites. I don't think this should go much longer without an appropriate cozy, and I think it might fit nicely into British customs as well.

And you might want to start thinking about Sept 19 which, as everyone knows, is Talk Like a Pirate Day. Aaargh!


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for the recipe. I will make me some cosies and eggs with my little eggy soldiers. Although I live alone and a senior I deserve to have those little nice things for myself too. I live in the southern part of West Virginia a little town called Madison in Boone county. I was born and raised in Logan county but, I have always felt a kindred spirit with England.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Dave you brought me back to my childhood. We always ate our eggs from egg cups.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!

Tho I will admit, this Southern Yank had No idea what a egg cozy was til I saw your picture!

Thank you for Sharing!

Myra In the USA!! :thumbup:


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jennyb1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave, I think I may have to go back to my childhood and start eating 'egg in egg-cups' again, just so as I can use your egg cosies idea. I used to love eating them and always had 'soldiers' with mine too.
> ...


I have known for many many years that breakfast is the most important meal of the day. I just need to set the alarm to get up earlier and actually get up when it goes off, then I would probably have breakfast. Sometimes I think that one of the reasons I have put on weight is because I have not had breakfast and when I do eat, I eat the wrong things.

When our children were young I always made sure they ate a 'proper' breakfast before leaving for school. Unfortunately, I don't think my grandchildren get what they really need for breakfast before going to school. I am hoping that having the egg cosies will encourage the children to ask their mums' to prepare the eggs at least once or twice a week at the least. I may even suggest they take their 'egg cosies' to school for 'show and tell'. Maybe that will work.

Thankyou again for the pattern. Take care.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

i LOVE IT, i WONDER HOW THE JUDGES AT THE FAIR WOULD SAY oops all caps, sorry


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mrsglobe said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I believe under the EU's umbrella we have the opportunity to avoid a repeat of the destruction and mass slaughter of the 1914-18 and 1939-45 conflicts, I fervently hope I am correct.
> ...


The 19th of September has been a favourite ever since it started and we celebrate it with gusto!

I've just looked up your National Tavern Month and it's definitely worth celebrating. To-day is a lovely Spring day in London, so I'm going to take my notepad down to a local hostelry and doodle over a lunchtime pint, maybe even two!

Dave


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

absolutely amazing and thought provoking as always. i look forward to reading your posts and seeing your cozies.
hope everyone has a great day full of yarn fun.
Andrea from Canada


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> absolutely amazing and thought provoking as always. i look forward to reading your posts and seeing your cozies.
> hope everyone has a great day full of yarn fun.
> Andrea from Canada


The first day of July is on my calendar, I'll try to post a couple days in advance to give you a chance to prepare for a celebratory breakfast!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

vze2w982 said:


> Thank you so much for the recipe. I will make me some cosies and eggs with my little eggy soldiers. Although I live alone and a senior I deserve to have those little nice things for myself too. I live in the southern part of West Virginia a little town called Madison in Boone county. I was born and raised in Logan county but, I have always felt a kindred spirit with England.


You certainly do deserve to live graciously. When one is on one's own, mealtimes give shape to the day. I wrote a paper on the subject twenty-four years ago.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Dave,

You never fail to amuse and are a fount of information! I always look forward to seeing your creations!


----------



## Carmita (Apr 27, 2011)

I LOVE your egg cosies!!! & breakfast at your house must be a real treat. We live in Spain but my hubby is from London & he loves his English breakfast on a Sunday & sometimes smoked kippers (euughhhh)!! So I'll definitely be making the Union Jack cosy to remind him of home - we've got my mother-in-law staying & she always has a boiled egg so I'll have to surprise her with her very own one - she's Scottish so you wouldn't have one in your collection with the St. Andrews Cross ?? I could kill two birds with one stone then because its also the flag for Tenerife, where we live. Keep em comin!! Carmita


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good Morning Dave,

Another great post from you. You write so eloquently. I read your posts over and over. You have a great command of the language. I feel badly that we have slaughter it over here. And now with texting, there is not a hint of English.

Love the cozy. A treasure as usual from you. Am looking forward to your next post.

Have a great lunch and enjoy your pint.

Smiles, Linda


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Carmita said:


> I LOVE your egg cosies!!! & breakfast at your house must be a real treat. We live in Spain but my hubby is from London & he loves his English breakfast on a Sunday & sometimes smoked kippers (euughhhh)!! So I'll definitely be making the Union Jack cosy to remind him of home - we've got my mother-in-law staying & she always has a boiled egg so I'll have to surprise her with her very own one - she's Scottish so you wouldn't have one in your collection with the St. Andrews Cross ?? I could kill two birds with one stone then because its also the flag for Tenerife, where we live. Keep em comin!! Carmita


Hi Carmita,

I've not made one bearing The Saltire yet, I was planning it for St. Andrew's Day.

Give me 24 hours and I'll see if I can knock up a Cross of Burgundy for Tenerife overnight. You can have fun explaining the symbolism to her!

Not promising, but I'll do my best. I'm partying this evening and I still haven't charted this week's cosy which I'd like to post by Thursday at the latest.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Being a Brit, kippers make a frequent appearance at my breakfast table. Personally, I prefer the Northumberland variety, but Manx kippers are also a delight when my fishmonger has some in.

Dave


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, I love your design and plan to knit up a couple of cosies today - but I won't delay breakfast until then - my husband and I love soft-boiled eggs with "eggy soldiers" (that's how his mother always served them).

I also really enjoyed reading your comments about the EU and how we should relate to one another - I absolutely agree and appreciate the eloquent way you express it.

And finally, is there a link to your patterns? I'd love to see more!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

I love your egg cozies,they always make me smile!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Dave, I love your design and plan to knit up a couple of cosies today - but I won't delay breakfast until then - my husband and I love soft-boiled eggs with "eggy soldiers" (that's how his mother always served them).
> 
> I also really enjoyed reading your comments about the EU and how we should relate to one another - I absolutely agree and appreciate the eloquent way you express it.
> 
> And finally, is there a link to your patterns? I'd love to see more!


Thank you, I'm quite surprised how popular egg cosies seem to be.

I'm sorry if I confused you, I meant post a link to the relevant Knitting Paradise posting. Before this, I had never bothered to digitize any of my patterns.

I'm very old-fashioned and rather out of touch with all this modern technology. I write my patterns in my note-books and my picture charts are all hand-drawn. I still write letters by hand with a dip pen and use an IBM golfball typewriter when I'm composing a paper, I find it quicker and easier to use.

Have fun with my designs, I think they add a cheerful note to the breakfast table.

Dave


----------



## Carmita (Apr 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hi Carmita,
> 
> I've not made one bearing The Saltire yet, I was planning it for St. Andrew's Day.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,
I've just googled the Cross of Burgundy & it looks pretty neat - I'll have to read up on its history! Enjoy your partying!! Carmita


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, Dave. I did click on your name and found the others and figured out how to turn them into a PDF - I'm more than a bit techno-challenged myself! ;-)


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Dave,
This is your old Queenmawmaw and I must say you are wonderful. I would love to get to meet you one day but I don't think I'll ever get over the pond. Your patterns are great but I love all of the knowledge that you share.
You should have been a teacher. Thank you for sharing.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Dave....as always amusing and talented.
Am I wrong..I thot the cast on thumb and long tail are 2 different cast ons???


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaNelson said:


> Thanks Dave....as always amusing and talented.
> Am I wrong..I thot the cast on thumb and long tail are 2 different cast ons???


I may be mistaken, it wouldn't be the first time. Some years ago I was in Nevada playing in the fantastic desert, a landscape I adore for very special reasons, I always have some craft projects with me and got chatting with a very nice lady in a small town I stopped in for a couple of nights, she told me it was the American name.

The cast on I use starts with a slip knot on a needle held in my right hand, the ball of yarn is to my right and I wrap the tail around my left thumb and knit it as a stitch with yarn from the ball. This makes for a very firm but flexible cast-on edge.

When I'm knitting a jumper on 4mm needles with the ribbing done on 3.25mm needles, I cast onto a 4mm needle then knit onto the smaller needle in row one, this is particularly important for cuffs.

The big questions are:
Have I been confusing everyone? 
Have I caused any problems? 
Do I need to go into my floppy-haired apologetic Englishman routine?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Dave,
> This is your old Queenmawmaw and I must say you are wonderful. I would love to get to meet you one day but I don't think I'll ever get over the pond. Your patterns are great but I love all of the knowledge that you share.
> You should have been a teacher. Thank you for sharing.
> Wanda/Queenmawmaw


Thanks Wanda.

Never say 'never', one never knows what opportunities may arise. I haven't been to Texas in years, then it was work-related to Houston and Galveston and they were the places I saw in any detail, so many places to visit and so little time!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Thanks, Dave. I did click on your name and found the others and figured out how to turn them into a PDF - I'm more than a bit techno-challenged myself! ;-)


Glad you found them OK.

For any technologically challenged readers. The easiest way to print to a PDF is to download and install the _Ghostscript_ and _CutePDF_ programs on your computer. Then when you click print, select CutePDF as the printer and it will create a PDF file and save it on the drive you specify. Both these programs are freeware and can be found by entering them into your preferred search engine.

Dave


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dave ,
I don't think you can cause a problem. You are a wealth of info.
Enjoy your posts. Just a few words I need to think about. But I can usually get the meaning.

You sure are a breath of fresh air here.

And your knitting is lovely to look at.

Linda


----------



## Carmita (Apr 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> CamillaNelson said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave....as always amusing and talented.
> ...


Ha ha! That sounds like a Hugh Grant apology routine - I can just picture him!! Carmita


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Carmita said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > CamillaNelson said:
> ...


I got an A in 'English Twit'!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

naw..just Daves way..not offended.
if you youtube both methods ..thumb and/ or longtail..they are different...
It didn't cause me to go into therapy ...just wanted to know.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

good for you Dave and what a super job you made of the instructions. I look forward to hearing more..more...more


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey now...twit is not a nice word to say


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Carmita said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > CamillaNelson said:
> ...


I use to just make a backwards loop and slide it on the needle then an Irish lady said to me, "Mary my dear, you are wasting time doing it that way". Then she showed me her way.
The pattern called for a size 8 needle so we took a size 10 needle and made a slip knot and left the tail end about 32" plus 6 inches for the tail end. I did the thumb over and slid my finger down the needle but held it there. I picked up the yarn from the ball of yarn with my right hand and brought the yarn up under the needle and over the top and then took the loop that was on my left thumb and slid that down over the tip of the needle and I had my first stitch. I continued on until I had my 30 sts cast on then the next row I switched over to my size 8 needles and continued on with my pattern. That is how I have done it all these years since Mrs. Otto showed me this way.
Mary in VT


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

We all have our own way of casting on, all of them are right. I'd be glad if anyone knows the correct American name for the way I do it. I'll happily use that term to avoid confusing my transatlantic friends in future posts. 

Twit is a great word, it's a friendly word for fool in England and never causes offense between good friends.

Dave


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> We all have our own way of casting on, all of them are right. I'd be glad if anyone knows the correct American name for the way I do it. I'll happily use that term to avoid confusing my transatlantic friends in future posts.
> 
> Twit is a great word, it's a friendly word for fool in England and never causes offense between good friends.
> 
> Dave


It sounds like the same way I do it Dave. But you had your Nannie teach you. I think it is called long tail cast on but not the one where you wave the needles in the air. LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Cross of Burgundy for Tenerife overnight. You can have fun explaining the symbolism to her!
> 
> Dave


Thank you, Dave, for sending me a-googling. Here are some links I found.

Tenerife flag: http://www.tenerife-information-centre.com/tenerife-flag.html

Cross of Burgundy: http://georgiainfo.galileo.usg.edu/spflag.htm

The Saltaire: http://www.visitscotland.com/guide/scotland-factfile/scottish-icons/saltire

Since you speak of travelling on business, I suppose you weren't _exactly_ a school teacher, but was instruction part of your work? If not, your employer missed out!

Have you thought of setting up a blog? Then all your patterns could be grouped together, and finding all your pearls of wisdom would be easier.

Jessica-Jean - another fan


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Cross of Burgundy for Tenerife overnight. You can have fun explaining the symbolism to her!
> ...


Thanks Jessica-Jean, I've read a book or two, but I'm nothing special, pretty average really.

Businesss trips were for my own company, so I agree with you, the boss was a total idiot! Now I am retired, more or less, I teach a couple of modules and give the odd lecture on art-related topics.

No blogs, I wouldn't have a clue how to go about it and I also have a youngster to protect, I will not compromise his privacy by publicising myself. Having said that, he believes I should continue to type up all my old patterns and arrange them together with any others I produce over the coming months and put them in a book. I'm thinking his suggestion over.

I never use Google or the internet as a source of factual information myself, I prefer books. I've just about got Carmita's cosy to work out, in almost the correct hue, tomorrow I'll do battle with the machine and try to bring everything together for posting.

I'll have to check those references, I hope you've left me a couple of anecdotes!

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

lol Dave...you know we old grammas like to speak our minds...
My favorite cuss word is horsefeathers...OR geez o flip. 
lol
Hugs hon, 
Camilla


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> We all have our own way of casting on, all of them are right. I'd be glad if anyone knows the correct American name for the way I do it. I'll happily use that term to avoid confusing my transatlantic friends in future posts.
> 
> Twit is a great word, it's a friendly word for fool in England and never causes offense between good friends.
> 
> Dave


Dave here is a link that may help describe your cast on. Maybe it won't either. LOL How is that for being undecided. Any how here it is.
http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on
And calling one a turkey is about the same as calling one a twit.
Mary in VT


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The wealth of non-knitting things one learns on this site is wondrous! Who knew there even _was_ a Flag of Europe?! Or am I just flaunting my own ignorance?


Flaunt away! I didn't know either.


----------



## Carmita (Apr 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Hi Dave & Jessica-Jean, 
The Scottish & Tenerife flags are practically the same - the only difference is the shade of blue - that's why I said the Scottish St. Andrew's flag on an egg cosy could serve a double purpose for me! My eldest daughter is called "Alba" which in Spanish means dawn & we had a pleasant surprise when we visited Scotland with her for the first time, because Alba is the old Roman name for Scotland so we found a connection with the Scottish side of the family without even realising it!

It's funny how a word like "twit" which in England is pretty harmless (if used on its own without any other expletives which would then give it a whole new meaning!) in the U.S. may have other connotations.
A good day to you all, Carmita


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Love the EU flag cosy and the idea behind it. thanks


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

Camilla; Horse feathers does it for me too, and sweet sugar, a friend says turkey lips. LOL my grand mother used UFF DA, I get so many laughed on my favorit ones, guess we are in a different season of our lives than those young whipper snappers.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

With apologies for its tardiness, Egg Cosy VII is now posted at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10437-1.html

On my first attempt I used the navy blue of Britain's Royal Navy which is a tone too dark, so I had another go with a slightly lighter hue. Then two of the five different programs I use when prepping these posts decided to have a Darwinian set-to on my netbook and needed to dragged away from each other's electronic throats. Technology is such a pain sometimes!

Anyway it's up and available for anyone who's interested.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

redhook said:


> Love the EU flag cosy and the idea behind it. thanks


Glad you like it, I think inclusivity is worth celebrating!


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't know if I'll ever do an egg cozy but I can think of a multitude of places for your little designs to.


----------



## Carmita (Apr 27, 2011)

I have thanked Dave already but I just wanted to say on the forum how nice it was of him to take the time to design the Tenerife egg cosy for me. I am really pleased with it & once I find the right blue coloured yarn, I'll be off knitting. Thanks again. Regards Carmita


----------

